# Fissiden fontanus v. Fissiden nobilis



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

What is the difference between the two? From what I've read nobilis is smaller and grows more compact. Fontanus is more available than nobilis, but has anyone had any experience with both?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

If you don't get an answer PM "Spypet" He has run comparisons on Fissiden and has great photo's.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

whatever you read about Nobilis is misleading.
it's often mistaken for a Plagiomnium affine,
which grows best in a humid immersed state
but is force photographed submerged only
during aquatic gardening competitions.

what you think is a mini Fontanus is probably
Fissidens Zippelianus, which is an extremely
slow and difficult to grow moss submerged.

I'm no expert on this subject, but I've tried
to grow many of AquaMagic's ebaY mosses,
only to discover most are either immersed,
wrongly identified, or painfully slow growing.

Here's some wisdom I can share which will
save you a lot of time and aggravation:

*If the moss you want is not freely being
traded between online hobbyists, then it 
is most likely bogus - not "new" or "rare".*

I suggest you stick with Fontanus,
and simply keep it neatly trimmed.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the info spypet. do you know where i would be able to obtain some fontanus?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

ask in the buy trade section


----------

